# Doubting Thomas: Menino says Hub crime’s not out of control



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mayor Thomas M. Menino answers questions outside Greater Love Tabernacle Church in Dorchester, where he insisted to parishioners: 'The problem is you're always seeing headlines about the bad news.' (Staff photo by Nancy Lane)
 

*Doubting Thomas: Menino says Hub crime's not out of control*

By *Laurel J. Sweet*

 
Despite a murder rate 60 percent higher than last year's body count and bloodshed that continued to escalate with a shooting last night, Mayor Thomas M. Menino defiantly denied yesterday that Boston is in crisis, instead blaming the media for negative headlines.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't eve know what he say half the time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mayor Thomas M. Menio, left, and Rev. Jeffrey Brown listen while police Commissioner Edward Davis addresses Hub violence yesterday at City Hall. (Herald photo by Lisa Hornak)
 
*Okay...it is a crime crisis: Mayor Menino changes his tune*
By *Michele McPhee & Jessica Van Sack*
 
A day after Mayor Thomas M. Menino blamed bad-news headlines for fears of escalating bloodshed, denying that there was a crime crisis...

» T police chief, Angels forge new partnership
» Teen: 'I'm always looking over my shoulder'
» A nervous first day on No. 23
» *Guardian Angels speak:* Seizing anti-murder momentum


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Every politician in this state is a flip-flopper


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

> Meanwhile, City Councilor Charles Yancey is calling for more state troopers on Boston's streets to "backfill" limited BPD ranks.


Haven't we already been down this road? It's like deja-vu!
The Boston PD is more than capable of controlling these gangs _if people started to talk and assist them_. How can one expect the Boston police to have a very serious crackdown while these victims, friends and "innocent" people keep their trap shut. Reverend, instead of directing your anger towards the police; try looking at the community first.

You dont want to help them? Don't come crying to them when more people are killed.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I think mumbles has been hitting the pipe....


----------

